# Danger using videotape tape to knit / crochet



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello,
I have been reading the newsletter for over a year, but this is my first posting. It is in response to the 9-18-13 newsletter item, "Best Yarn for String Bag".

Please don't use the inside of any recording tape for knitting or crocheting. If you go to this link, the 3rd paragraph of the response tells about toxic metals coating the tape. http://alumni.stanford.edu/get/page/magazine/article/?article_id=45558 The web page has links for 1800recycling.com and earth911.com to find out where you can recycle/dispose of unwanted tapes safely.


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the site info. Could be a great help in recycling/disposing of a lot of things.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Firstly, let me welcome you to KP. It's a good place to hang out and let the fingers/wrists relax from the needles/hooks!

Secondly, thank you very much for finding that information. Over the years, I've read of all kinds of video and audio tapes being knitted and crocheted - beginning with a car cozy from professional-grade (one inch or three-quarter-inch?) video tape and then a house cozy from the same. It never occurred to me that the tape itself is coated with metals that are themselves toxic. I'll ditch any ideas of trashing or knitting with old tapes!

I've posted the link for this page to the original topic. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-200876-1.html


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

KatStabe & Jessica-Jean-
You are welcome.  

Jessica-Jean- Thank you for adding it to the original posting!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for this, although it would never have occurred to me to use VHS tapes for knitting. I sure won't now.


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

You are welcome. I am trying to spread the word on this because it could be so harmful.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Janet. Thankyou for the info, very much appreciated


----------



## slc (Feb 9, 2017)

I realize this is an old conversation, but i wonder how many read the whole article. Not only did the author say the tape isn't dangerous until it begins to break down, which takes 15- 20 years. Also I followed the link to her article on her VHS table and she share a link to a crafter who uses the tape in a variety of ways. After my little bit of research, I feel perfectly comfortable continuing my use of cassett and VHS tape for crafting.


----------



## slc (Feb 9, 2017)

I realize this is an old conversation, but i wonder how many read the whole article. Not only did the author say the tape isn't dangerous until it begins to break down, which takes 15- 20 years. Also I followed the link to her article on her VHS table and she share a link to a crafter who uses the tape in a variety of ways. After my little bit of research, I feel perfectly comfortable continuing my use of cassett and VHS tape for crafting.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Just a few weeks ago I found a pattern for a Barbie dress knitted from a cassette tape, maybe I shouldn't make it after all.


----------

